# Need help with seeding rocky ground



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What kind of rocks, pebbles or lots of boulders? You can plow up the rocks and pick them by hand or with a skidsteer or a machine of that nature. Ask me, I picked over 10 acres of rocks, tens of thousands of pounds worth. Lots of work but there's no need to go to the gym!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Not a real good idea to plow it up if its hillside. It would wash out in the next rain.
First, spray well for weeds. Wait a few days then put down your seed. Cover that with chopped straw to hold the seed (and add some good stuff to the ground as it rots.)


----------



## clcwallace (Jul 21, 2014)

waresbear said:


> What kind of rocks, pebbles or lots of boulders? You can plow up the rocks and pick them by hand or with a skidsteer or a machine of that nature. Ask me, I picked over 10 acres of rocks, tens of thousands of pounds worth. Lots of work but there's no need to go to the gym!


They are big boulders. I wish I could find a way to get rid of them, we tried but it would take us more time that possible. The ground is actually an old strip mine. They "reclaimed" it, but this was back before they had to do it right. We tried to plow a different spot (where my arena was going) and yeah, we just about destroyed the disc. My tiller was bouncing too much when I tried it too. I am running out of options so I am probably going to try both responses. I will pick up all I can then try to seed with straw.


----------



## clcwallace (Jul 21, 2014)

squirrelfood said:


> Not a real good idea to plow it up if its hillside. It would wash out in the next rain.
> First, spray well for weeds. Wait a few days then put down your seed. Cover that with chopped straw to hold the seed (and add some good stuff to the ground as it rots.)


 I am going to try to get all the rocks out possibly then I will try the seed and straw. At this point I am pretty much wiling to try anything.


----------

